# Looking for a site very near Gijon



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a site near Gijon Ferry. 

Thanks 

Dill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Will this do ?

http://ldlines.ie/ie/good-to-know/port-guide-gijon

Quote:

Overnight parking for Motorhomes can be found just outside the port at this address : Área de El Arbeyal, Eduardo Castro Street, 33212 Gijón. 
Nº places: 18 
Parking tax: Free 
There is a picnic area next to the parking site and there is an entrance to El Arbeyal beach (20m). 
Bus lines 1,4 and 6 leave near the site to the city centre.

G


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Or if you want a campsite there's Camping Gijon on Camino del Camping - brilliant situation at the end of the paseo, overlooking the sea and the city, easy walk/cycle in. Facilities okay, can get crowded (we went on an August weekend with a festival on, though!)


----------



## homercostello (Jun 6, 2011)

we used the aire at the entrance to the port you have to drive past it and cannot miss it. motorhome service point and garage within 100 yards. short walk to all the shops bars cafes etc. next to beach. quite popular with fellow ferry motorhome travelers.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks grizzly we are at the Aires now. It was very busy when we arrived but got a good spot now. 

Thanks for that. 

Dill


----------

